# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Viveros e Invernaderos  VENTA DE PLANTONES DE EUCALIPTO

## sysbartolo

Vendo plantones de eucalipto, mi vivero se encuentra ubicado en Ancash provincia de Carhuaz los interesados se pueden cominicar al cel. 971313810 o al correo electronico sysbartolo@gmail.com14112012277.jpgTemas similares: VIVERO EN OLMOS - VENTA DE PLANTONES FRUTALES INJERTOS Venta de plantones de polylepis venta de plantones de Palto venta de plantones de chirimoya cumbe y servicios de injertos y polinizacion venta de plantones de chirimoya cumbe y servicios de injertos y polinizacion

----------


## SM2099

Amigo. Estoy interesado en comprar producto de eucalipto de ti. TE mande un correo y queria preguntar si tu celular que aparece aqui es RPC?

----------


## sysbartolo

el celular que aprece no es rpc; es celular movistar.

----------

